# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Testez votre empreinte cologique

## hegros

bonsoir,

C'est ici

----------


## Deadpool

Heu tu voulais pas parler d'empreinte cologique plutt? Non parce que je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'cologie et les empreintes digitales.  :;):

----------


## hegros

Oui. A ce que je vois rien ne t'chappe.  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Sinon pour le test, j'ai fait 3,45.

C'est pas terrible.  ::oops::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

2.98

----------


## Astartee

3.21


mais bon, "moins de 45 m" c'est loin de reprsenter mes 17 m, et "utiliser des appareils  faible consommation" sachant que j'ai juste 2 ampoules c'est mesquin comme question  ::aie:: 
(comment a mon ordi qui tourne 24h/24 ou presque a compense tout le reste ?)

----------


## Aitone

Whaouuu 1.74

mais bon, plus de voitures, que des ampoules co, ya pas assez de questions pour en tenir compte

----------


## granquet

moi je suis un connard  :;): 

4.6  ::yaisse2:: 

je tiens  remercier tous les gens qui se font agresser dans les transports en comun qui sentent la pisse, qui s'clairent  la bougie, qui mange des produits bio vendu 5 fois le prix ...
et bien sur (j'ai faillit oublier), les pays sous dvelopps ou les gens se privent de nourriture, d'eau et de soins mdicaux
merci  tous  ::king::

----------


## yann2

Salut

Y'a un truc que je comprend pas.Par exemple, l, pour la nourriture j'ai besoin de 3.6  terrains de foot pour subvenir de manire durable  mes besoins. mais c'est quoi durable ? Un an ? 5 ans ? 20 ans ?

[edit]
Moins de 5 plantes (4.99  ::mouarf::  )...Je me suis fait tu par la voiture... mais moi je veux bien prendre une voiture moins polluante mais avec quel sous ? Enfin franchement les questions sur les transports en commun m'ont bien fait marrer ! Y a encore pas mal de boulot  faire sur ce point !
[/edit]

yann

----------


## zeavan

pour moi 3.41 planete :

nourriture : 41%
deplaceent : 19%
haibtat: 29%
autres: 11%

----------


## piro

Ben moi je suis  3,51%

----------


## LineLe

4.37 plantes...

3.06 en nourriture
5.94 en transport
2.62 en habitation

aprs c'est une question de moyen... 
si je pouvais je prendrais une tuture lectrique pour aller  mon travail (recharge bien sr par de l'lectricit de source non polluante... que je prendrais galement si je pouvais... mais vu que c'tait dj la croix et la bannire rien que pour avoir l'lectricit tout court...) (l je suis srieuse)
Si j'avais les moyens j'aurais aussi un potager... comme chez mes parents... Si les gentils messieurs et mesdames du march en rgion parisienne n'taient pas des voleurs, j'irais plus souvent aussi... (je me souviens d'un billet de 50 parti en fume pour quelques lgumes et un morceau de viande... chers les repas, c'est sr qu' ce prix l tout le temps, tu manges moins)
De mme, si je connaissais quelqu'un qui faisait le mme trajet que moi et les mmes horaires, je ferais du covoiturage... il m'arrive de ramener quelqu'un les soirs, quand les horaires correspondent... mais quand il finit  16h j'avoue c'est pas possible.
ensuite le reste, j'avoue, c'est une question de confort, je vais pas tre hypocrite (la moiti des kilomtres que j'effectue  l'anne c'est pour rentrer chez moi, je vis seule - le chat compte pas - parce que je n'aime pas la colocation etc...)

----------


## bakaneko

3.24 plantes pour moi...
(4.74/1.92/1.97 pour le dtail)

----------


## pinocchio

2.82 plantes
47% nourriture
30% dplacement
12% habitat
11% autres

Cdt
Pinocchio

----------


## Maxoo

Moi je voudrais bien le faire le test, mais y a pas de "X" pour crire son prnom ... C'est pas en deux fois W qu'on va y arriver ...  ::aie::

----------


## Kenji

Je sais pas si je dois me rjouir mais je consomme que que 2,97 planetes enfin bon c'est bien de tenter de faire prendre conscience aux gens que l'avenir passe par l'cologie mais bon je crois que tout le monde voudrait consommer des produits bio,avoir des panneaux solaires (mais je crois que a implique d'avoir une maison et d'tre propritaire) et quand on voit nos gouvernants qui arrivent mme pas  se mettre d'accord sur un protocole mondial.

Pour moi l'cologie a commence dj par le vote.

----------


## Bebel

3.22 (4.45 / 1.48 / 2.62)

Bon a priori c'est dans la moyenne d'ici.
Mais les questions c'est un peu limit quand mme.

----------


## Poilou

2.66 (3.76/2.43/0.88)

Faire des petits gestes ecologiques c'est facile et a ne demande que de la bonne volont mais il y a un moment ou l'cologie est rserv aux gens qui ont les moyens...

Le tri, faire attention  ma consomation lectrique, les ampoules, etc, a d'accord mais les panneaux solaires, une voiture moins polluante,de l'electromenager qui consome moins, des lgumes bio...malheureusement, j'ai pas les moyens  ::?:

----------


## billynirvana

nourriture:2.82
transport:0.46
habitation:0.98

me faut 1.6 planete.

Moi qui fait trs attention  tout ce qui touche l'cologie, je trouve que mon score est alarmant tout de mme!

----------


## yann2

> nourriture:2.82
> transport:0.46
> habitation:0.98
> 
> me faut 1.6 planete.
> 
> Moi qui fait trs attention  tout ce qui touche l'cologie, je trouve que mon score est alarmant tout de mme!


0,46 en transport ???? Tu fais rennes-marseille en vlo ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

2.42

Nourriture : 3.59
Transport : 1.53
Habitation : 1.31
Social : 1.01

----------


## Rakken

Nourriture : 4.24
Transport : 2.3
Habitation : 3.17
Resultat : 3.65
Bref, comme tout le monde, j'suis un vil pollueur inconscient. 

Apparament, avoir de l'appetit, c'est mal. Ils ont demand si j'achetais sur les march locaux... Ben j'veux bien moi, mais avec un march le jeudi matin, j'fait comment pour aller au boulot ? Par ailleur, la plupart des produits que j'achete sont, sinon bio, au moins label rouge ou assimil (un poulet, ca doit manger du grain, pas d'autres poulets rduit en poudre), et sans parler de consomation locale, si j'ai le choix, je prend systmatiquement des produits francais. Par contre sont-il de la rgion ? Dans les supermarch, c'est pas crit. Il y a du "France" ou "Espagne" a la rigueur, mais guere plus prcis.

Pour les transports en commun, j'voudrai bien, mais voiture => entre 20mn et 40mn, transport en commun : train/tram/bus et marche. C'est pratique, je les utilises tout  ::aie::  ca doit tre trois fois plus cologique !

Par contre, ils ne parlent pas d'autres gestes du genre aprs un pique nique, ramasser les salets qu'on vient de mettre pour les jeter. J'imagine qu'a l'chelle de la planete, c'est pas grand chose, mais comment esperer voir une conscience cologique apparaitre si mme ce genre de petit geste qui devrait tre completement vident n'est pas acquis par la plupart ? 
Qui n'a jamais vu un fumeur jeter un paquet de clope par la fenetre une fois fini ? (Et qui parmis les fumeurs qui passent sur ce thread ne l'a jamais fait ?)

Bref, j'dois tre un peu dcal, j'fais pas ce qui est demand, mais je fait d'autres choses qui ne le sont pas.

----------


## Poilou

> Par contre, ils ne parlent pas d'autres gestes du genre aprs un pique nique, ramasser les salets qu'on vient de mettre pour les jeter. J'imagine qu'a l'chelle de la planete, c'est pas grand chose, mais comment esperer voir une conscience cologique apparaitre si mme ce genre de petit geste qui devrait tre completement vident n'est pas acquis par la plupart ? 
> Qui n'a jamais vu un fumeur jeter un paquet de clope par la fenetre une fois fini ? (Et qui parmis les fumeurs qui passent sur ce thread ne l'a jamais fait ?)


l c'est une notion de respect et de civisme. Je pense que c'est une tape necessaire avant la notion de sauvegarde de notre plante et ils considrent que les gens qui viennent sur ce site ont dja franchis cette tape...mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est tout aussi important !

PS : en fait, Ils parlent de consomations et difficile de chiffrer l'impact du ramassage de dchets

----------


## billynirvana

> 0,46 en transport ???? Tu fais rennes-marseille en vlo ?


Pas de voiture + 30min de bus/jour. En gros, je sors  18h du bureau, je suis chez moi  18h15  ::): 


Par contre, j'ai pas compt mes 2 allers-retours Rennes-Marseille en train!  ::aie::

----------


## Vld44

5.38 nourriture => Tout a parceque je mange sainement, snif ...
3.46 transport
1.47 habitation

Bon par contre je veux pas dire, mais certes le test a au moins le mrite d'veiller les consciences par contre d'une manire ou d'une autre  terme on arrivera pas  subvenir aux besoins de tout le monde.

Mme si tout le monde aujourd'hui consomme 0,5 plante, quand on aura dpass la capacit d'tre humains sur terre on fera comment ? Non je trouve a un peu inutile en fait.

Vaut mieux  mon avis faire attention  l'cologie par rapport  la pollution plutt que de savoir combien d'espace tu occupes sur la terre -.-

----------


## LooserBoy

2.45 planetes  ::?: 
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas assez de questions pour evaluer au plus juste. C'est nanmoins un bon indicateur de la catastrophe qui se droule sous nos yeux  cause de nous.

Plus ca va et plus je me dis que la meilleure mesure pour l'environnement que l'on puisse faire, est de disparaitre de la surface de la terre...  ::aie:: 

@vid44: pour info, la capacit de la terre a dj t dpasse!!!!

----------


## Vld44

tu sais @looserboy, c'est la seule chapatoire pour un prdateur qui n'en a pas.
Pas de prdateur => prolifration => manque de proies => dclin dmographique

----------


## Bluedeep

4.66

De toute manire, parler d'cologie tant qu'on considrera comme normal d'avoir un excdent de naissance de 50 millions annuel (ou un dficit de dcs), je considrerais que c'est de la pure foutaise.

On est pass de 1 milliards d'habitants (environ) en 1870  7 milliards actuellement; le problme environnemental il est l et pas dans la consommation individuelle.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Plus ca va et plus je me dis que la meilleure mesure pour l'environnement que l'on puisse faire, est de disparaitre de la surface de la terre...


Tout  fait. Lire l'excellent livre de Yves Paccalet, "L'humanit disparaitra, bon dbarras".

----------


## Vld44

> De toute manire, parler d'cologie tant qu'on considrera comme normal d'avoir un excdent de naissance de 50 millions annuel (ou un dficit de dcs), je considrerais que c'est de la pure foutaise.


exactement

----------


## psylox

2.72 mais bon niveau transport j'ai pas de voiture et ya aucune possibilit de rponse, a serai donc peut-etre moins  ::roll::

----------

